# Writing on the Wall 2006



## 123bpm (Mar 27, 2006)

For 2006, Writing on the Wall presents Liverpool’s finest writers, 
novelists, playwrights and poets, as well as exploring the cutting edge of 
slam poetry, reportage journalism, music-writing, scriptwriting, and 
short-story telling. Returning to our Liverpool roots, WoW showcases the 
unique delights of a range of local writers, including Diana Melly, Marc 
Gee, Brian Patten, Levi Tafari, John Evans, Curtis Watt, David Evans and 
Wally Brown. Contrasting with the perspectives of these local writers, we 
also present Ireland’s Bernard MacLaverty and Danny Morrison, South Africa’s 
Jonathan Kaplan and Canada’s Brendon McLeod. Working with local groups, WoW 
presents short digital films, feature-length movies, and a series of 
prison-writing events featuring the works of a number of former and current 
prisoners who are transforming their lives through the power of the written 
word.

Our annual children’s festival (which attracts thousands of children to 
storytelling sessions, media workshops, and writing events) will take place 
later in the year.

For the full programme of events, please go to:

Writing on the Wall 2006


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

nice one mate, was just about to check to see if this was on Urban75


----------



## 123bpm (Apr 19, 2006)

MONDAY 17TH APRIL

FILMS@STATIC

1 - 1.30pm - Nothing Rhymes with Poets - 10 local poets feature in a BBC Big screen film

2 - 3pm - Out of the Blue - Six young film makers explore The year of the sea

3.30 - 4.30pm - Found Wandering - Screenings and discussion, film and photographic work by Carl Hunter, Claire Heeney & Tabacula featuring David Jacques.

5 - 6pm - Last picture of you & Uz 3 - Celebrating life in some of its darkest moments. Uz 3 is a 10 minute video based on the personal and social journeys of the Percy Street riots.

6.30 - 7.30pm - Al’s Lads Screening of extracts of the film and discussion with script-writer Marc Gee.

8 - 9.30pm - Boxing Films - Ernie Shavers & Dom Valente screenings and discussion with film directors.

£4/£2 cons for all or part of the day, Static Gallery, 23 Roscoe Lane, Liverpool, L1 9DJ


TUESDAY 18TH APRIL

PULP IDOL

WoW brings you the UK's first 'Pulp Idol'. Budding writers will go head-to-head with the WoW judges, with just three minutes to convince them to put them into the grand finale. Top prize is a meeting with an agent.

5 - 7pm – Heats,  Tea Factory, 82 Wood street, Liverpool L1 4DQ

JONATHAN KAPLAN - CONTACT WOUNDS: GLOBAL REPORTAGE

What makes a doctor risk his life to work at the frontline? South African-born surgeon Jonathan Kaplan will discuss his experiences in some of the world’s worst war zones.

5.30-6.45pm, Hemingways, 52 Duke street, Liverpool L1 5AA

BERNARD MACLAVERTY - MATTERS OF LIFE & DEATH

Prize-winning Irish author Bernard MacLaverty will read from “Matters of Life & Death”, his finest collection of short stories yet. 

7-8.30pm, Hemingways, 52 Duke street, Liverpool L1 5AA

JOHN EVANS - PAY BACK

A comedy-drama featuring five soon to be redundant Dockers, looking at ways to boost funds for their farewell party. This is a play with a twist - fun guaranteed.

£7/£5 cons, Available from Royal Court 0870 787 1866 or WoW 0151 707 4313 

7pm, Royal Court, 1 Roe Street, Liverpool, L1 1HL


WEDNESDAY 19TH APRIL

EBONIX

WoW in partnership with Urban Creations and Apples & Snakes present. Ebonix - Lyrical Slam Session. An evening of spoken word artistry and music featuring talent from the Urban scenes of Liverpool and Manchester hosted by Diagnostix. Open mike slot so polish up those lyrics. Ages 14 and over.

£2, 7-9pm Casa, 29 Hope Street, Liverpool, L1 9BQ

MARTIN SMITH & PAUL DESSON - WHEN OL' BLUE EYES WAS A RED

Martin Smith discusses his latest book which reveals the other side of Sinatra - the committed anti-racist and civil-rights supporter. Accompanied by L8’s own Paul Desson, crooning through some Sinatra favourites. 

Everyman Bistro (3rd Room) Hope Street, L1 9BH

PULP IDOL

WoW brings you the UK's first 'Pulp Idol'. Budding writers will go head-to-head with the WoW judges, with just three minutes to convince them to put them into the grand finale. Top prize is a meeting with an agent.

5 - 7pm – Heats,  Tea Factory, 82 Wood street, Liverpool L1 4DQ


THURSDAY 20TH APRIL

DAVID EVANS - PORTRAIT OF A PLAYBOY

Prize-winning writer David Evans will be reading from his debut short story volume.

5-7pm, Hemingways, 52 Duke Street, Liverpool L1 5AA

PAUL MAGRS & GEOFF RYMAN

Two contemporary gay writers Paul Magrs ('Exchange') and Geoff Ryman (‘123’) read and discuss their latest work.

6-8pm, Foundation (Formally Patrick's café Bar) 4-6 Victoria St, Liverpool L2

THE SPIDERS WEB

Members of the Spider’s Web creative writing group showcase some of their best poetry, short stories, novel excerpts and opinion pieces.

Ticket only, Free tickets available from Philharmonic Hall Box Office 0151 709 3789

5-7pm, Rodewald Suite, Philharmonic Hall Sugnall St entrance, Liverpool L1 9BP

PULP IDOL

WoW brings you the UK's first 'Pulp Idol'. Budding writers will go head-to-head with the WoW judges, with just three minutes to convince them to put them into the grand finale. Top prize is a meeting with an agent.

5 - 7pm – Heats,  Tea Factory, 82 Wood street, Liverpool L1 4DQ

BIG HOUSE ARTS PREMIERE

Local actors reading plays written by eight prisoners who are currently serving sentences at HMP Liverpool.

Ticket only. Free tickets available from Philharmonic Hall Box Office 0151 709 3789

7.30-9.30, Rodewald Suite, Philharmonic Hall Hope Street, Liverpool L1 9BP

TELL IT LIKE IT IS: HOW OUR SCHOOLS FAIL BLACK CHILDREN

The launch of a collection of essays which argues that the endemic racism that pushed black children into educationally subnormal schools is still alive and well. Feat. Brian Richardson and Wally Brown. Presented in partnership with Liverpool’s Black and Other Racial Minority Network, with TUC support.

6.30-8.30pm, Kumba Imani Centre,4 Princes Road,Liverpool L8 1TH


FRIDAY 21ST APRIL

FREE TO WRITE

2.30pm Former prisoners share their experiences, whilst discussing writing that explores themes of rehabilitation and resettlement. This event will also showcase work by women from the Adelaide House bail hostel in Liverpool.

Dean Walters Building 7 St James Road,Liverpool, L1 7BR

CARSON ON LOWRY

Malcolm Lowry is Merseyside’s most famous writer. His novel “Under the Volcano” is acclaimed worldwide. Novelist Michael Carson (Sucking Sherbert Lemons) celebrates Lowry’s work and his local links.

5.30-7pm, Hemingways, 52 Duke Street, Liverpool L1 5AA

PULP IDOL

WoW brings you the UK's first 'Pulp Idol'. Budding writers will go head-to-head with the WoW judges, with just three minutes to convince them to put them into the grand finale. Top prize is a meeting with an agent.

5 - 7.30pm - Grand Final, Tea Factory, 82 Wood street, Liverpool L1 4DQ

DIANA MELLY

Diana Melly’s “Take A Girl Like Me”, is an extraordinary autobiographical story of a turbulent marriage to the jazz musician and art critic, George Melly.

7.30-9pm, Hemingways, 52 Duke Street, Liverpool L1 5AA

PRISON WRITES

A unique opportunity to discuss themes of crime, punishment and rehabilitation with Clive Hopwood of the ‘Writers In Prison Network’ and a panel of former prisoners, including Danny Morrison and Erwin James.

£4/cons free (Inc. former prisoners and the families of serving prisoners) Ticket only 
 tickets available from Philharmonic Hall Box Office 0151 709 3789

7pm, Rodewald Suite, Philharmonic Hall Sugnall St entrance, Liverpool L1 9BP


SATURDAY 22ND APRIL

WRITING WORKSHOP WITH MARC GEE

Led by Marc Gee (Al’s Lads), this workshop gives a unique insight into the scriptwriting process.

£5/£3 cons (Must be booked in advance, places limited) - 0151 707 4313

Egerton House, 2 Tower Road Birkenhead, Wirral CH41 1FN


DANNY MORRISON - IN CONVERSATION

Danny Morrison, probably Ireland’s most controversial writer, was a leading figure in Sinn Fein and editor of the Sinn Fein newspaper “An Phoblacht/Republican News”.Since serving a jail term in the early 1990s, Danny has turned his attention to writing, publishing several novels, and an autobiographical prison diary.

£5/cons free (including families of serving prisoners) Ticket only. Tickets available from Philharmonic Hall Box Office 0151 709 3789 

7-9pm, Rodewald Suite, Philharmonic Hall Sugnall St entrance, Liverpool L1 9BP

AND THE BEAT GOES ON

At this unique event, Brian Patten, a living poetry legend, celebrates his 60th birthday,supported by Levi Tafari,and Billy Hatton (The Fourmost). Spinning the tunes and bridging the age gap is Charlie C, renowned throughout the hottest night spots in the city.

£5/£3 cons, Static gallery, 23 Roscoe Lane, Liverpool L1 9JD


MONDAY 24TH APRIL

MARY CORCORAN - 'OUT OF ORDER'

Book launch of Mary Corcoran's “Out of Order: The political imprisonment of women in Northern Ireland 1972-1998”

5-6.30pm, Dean Walters Building 7 St James Road, Liverpool L1 7BR

IN THE RED

Poetry magazine launch, featuring poetry and prose from the people of Merseyside and beyond.

7-9pm, Dean Walters Building 7 St James Road, Liverpool L1 7BR

WOMEN ONLY WRITING WORKSHOPS 

(for details call WoW on  0151 707 4313 )

WRITERS WORKSHOP WITH LEVI TAFARI 

(closed event)

ARABIC WOMEN'S WRITERS WORKSHOPS 

(closed event)

?

http://www.writingonthewall.org.uk


----------

